# Good News!..Bad News! :(



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Great news, the leak has gone!

Bad news, my Sylvia Wand has developed a bad case of dribbling incontinence as a trade-off...

Boo


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it leaking from the tip or where it's screwed on. Does it leak when the you switch the steam switch on or even when the machine is on?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

From the tip, stops while machine running, started after I stopped the other leak? Could I have knocked something inside?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is it an old machine? Leaky wand is normally the steam valve i think.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Amazon warehouse refurbished :/

But it wasn't leaking until I fixed the major leak...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is the machine ?. It does sound like the steam valve as Jeebsy said.A mistake many people make is turning the steam valve off very tightly. The inner end of the valve is a tapered point which fits in a corresponding taper. Continual over tightening wears/distorts the needle type valve causing it to leak as it is under high pressure.If it is the valve there is no way to adjust/repair, the only answer is replacement.In future only turn it off lightly with finger and thumb.

If it is the valve I think they are about £30. It is not a difficult job ,allen/hex key(6 mm i think) and 17 mm spanner or adjustable,possibley large scredriver to lever old valve out of boiler.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

What water are you using nij?

My classic sometimes drips from the steam arm but I normally find a light descale seems to sort it out for a while.

Though I have ever only turned off the steam valve lightly.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi guys, firstly I've only had the machine 10 days so I wouldn't imagine it would be over-tightening or indeed in need of a descale? Of course as its refurbished I have no idea about its history. Also its a sudden onset thing, wouldn't over-tightening be a gradual thing?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm using 50/50 filtered and tap


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How's your tap water? Thought home counties might be quite hard?


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> How's your tap water? Thought home counties might be quite hard?


Yes it is down here.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I was unaware it was only 10 days old to you,and no you would have to be extremely cack handed to bugger it up in that time.

Have you descaled it ? If so did you run water out through the steam wand? It is possible for a particle of scale to sit in the valve seat and prevent the needle seating fully.

Having had to replace mine I cut it open to see what had caused the problem.In the seat there were tiny pit and score marks which appeared to have been caused by debris/scale particles.

For this reason I now only flush descaling mix out through brew head. From the valve seat it is only a pipe connecting the S/wand and unlikely to block up.

Although it would be a P I T A I would return it for replacement.Sorry cannot be more helpfull


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I'll try a descale. The Gaggia wand got sh*gged up in the replacement process so I can't send it back unless I can get another original wand, which might well cost the same as steam valve!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> I'll try a descale. The Gaggia wand got sh*gged up in the replacement process so I can't send it back unless I can get another original wand, which might well cost the same as steam valve!


Which bit is damaged? Can it be bent back?

I've got one that I swapped out, I can't remember what condition its in though.

Anyone got an old style Classic steam arm?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Open the stem valve and try flushing plenty of water through opening and closing the valve (but not fully) to see if this will move any bits.DO NOT RUN THE PUMP for too long (max cycle 2 mins on and 1 min off)


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Which bit is damaged? Can it be bent back?
> 
> I've got one that I swapped out, I can't remember what condition its in though.
> 
> Anyone got an old style Classic steam arm?


The pliers chipped the chrome quite a bit so I binned it!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nijntje said:


> The pliers chipped the chrome quite a bit so I binned it!


Think they are a tenner on eBay , someone will have one on here in their junk box. coffee chap might be able to help .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you need one just shout i have a spare one....


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

THANKS COFFEECHAP!!!

I'll sort you out for postage and whatever you want for it?

You all think it's unconnected to my fixing of the leak then?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

No I do not.


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> No I do not.


Ok, lol


----------

